# Atheism Is Inconsistent with the Scientific Method



## hammondjones (Mar 25, 2019)

Very interesting article, I thought, and honest reflection by a scientist on the limits of science, especially in light of today's environment when Science is, essentially, treated as a religion, and the militant New Atheism a creed. 



> I honestly think atheism is inconsistent with the scientific method. What I mean by that is, what is atheism? It’s a statement, a categorical statement that expresses belief in nonbelief. “I don’t believe even though I have no evidence for or against, simply I don’t believe.” Period. It’s a declaration. But in science we don’t really do declarations. We say, “Okay, you can have a hypothesis, you have to have some evidence against or for that.”




https://www.scientificamerican.com/...cientific-method-prizewinning-physicist-says/


----------



## Taylor (Mar 25, 2019)

This is similar to what Presuppositionalists have been saying for decades. Atheism is not only inconsistent with the scientific method, but as a worldview it also destroys the very possibility of the ability to do science _at all_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

